# ati tool is doing somthing weird



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

when scaning for artifacts the cube is all yellow


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 7, 2006)

that means your video card is producing a large number of artifacts. try lowering your clocks substancally before you loose system stability or fry the card.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

my card is at stock values and i have 3 fans on it and the temp is only 40c


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 7, 2006)

well are you using .25 beta 11 or what other version of atitool. also what video card are yuou using.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

i am using a sappire 9600 Pro and ati tool 0.24


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 7, 2006)

what drivers are you using? catalyst 5.13 is the new ones


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

catalist 5.13


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 7, 2006)

hmm well i have basically the same card. open up ur case and check the fan and the heatsink temp. --disclaimer-- i am not responsible if you get burned by the heatsink. it shouldnt be that hot but gestimate it.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

it's normal temp


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 7, 2006)

well i think ur video card is dying but idk. can u still play games?


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

ya maybe catalist is inter fereing


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

yes i can but i checked the log and it says 26055 pixels don't match.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 7, 2006)

nevermide it was just catalist setting and reset them and all artifacts gone


----------



## Rooke (Jan 9, 2006)

What was the Catalyst setting so others don't make the same mistake?


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 11, 2006)

i duno i reset them to stock and just used ati tool


----------

